# any1here from guernsey channel islands????



## newpierre (Jun 30, 2013)

in the uk..............


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

newpierre said:


> in the uk..............


Technically the Channel Islands are not in the UK; they are dependent territories of the English Crown.

But no, I'm in Wales, anyway.


----------



## newpierre (Jun 30, 2013)

yeah I know they are separate to the uk I only put uk because if I just put Guernsey everyone here would of thought Guernsey in america


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

newpierre said:


> yeah I know they are separate to the uk I only put uk because if I just put Guernsey everyone here would of thought Guernsey in america


Really? I didn't even know there was a Guernsey anywhere in the Americas lol. I'm from England though, that's the problem with smaller islands I'm afraid D:


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

newpierre said:


> yeah I know they are separate to the uk I only put uk because if I just put Guernsey everyone here would of thought Guernsey in america


We can still talk!


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I always wanted to go to the channel islands, but they're probably not how I'd picture them.


----------



## newpierre (Jun 30, 2013)

Luna Sea said:


> I always wanted to go to the channel islands, but they're probably not how I'd picture them.


how do you mean by that???


----------



## quietrosie (Mar 23, 2017)

sorry it's late, but I am


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Several years ago I flew into Guernsey and spent the day there for lunch then took a ferry over to the Isle of Sark and stayed on Sark for about 3 days. I wish I could have spent more time in Guernsey, I really liked it there.


----------

